# Question about Table 300.50



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

This is the table that provides burial depth for conductors over 600 volts. My question is, in the left hand column labeled circuit voltage, is that voltage to ground or voltage between phases? Also if anyone can point out where that is clarified in the text I would be much obliged. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

In my opinion the fact that the table says 'circuit voltage' I would say it is the maximum line to line of the circuit not the voltage to ground.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

It doesn't, it simply uses "600V nominal or higher" as a benchmark. It's typically assumed to refer to phase-to-phase voltages unless otherwise indicated. Check Article 100 Definitions:



> *Voltage, Nominal.* A nominal value assigned to a circuit or
> system for the purpose of conveniently designating its voltage
> class (e.g., 120/240 volts, 480Y/277 volts, 600 volts).
> The actual voltage at which a circuit operates can vary from
> ...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> It doesn't, it simply uses "600V nominal or higher" as a benchmark. It's typically assumed to refer to phase-to-phase voltages unless otherwise indicated. Check Article 100 Definitions:


I think he means once you decide to use 300.50 how do you know which horizontal row.


----------

